# [V] Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 &amp; Left 4 Dead auf Steam Acc.



## Flow2002 (5. März 2010)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Steam Account (PC)*


  -->Besonderheiten
Deutschsprachige Version (UK)
Enthält auch die umststrittene Flughafenmission (in Deutschland zensiert)
Nur für PC
Infos
Den Key + Steam-Account-Zugangsdaten versende ich nach Zahlungseingang per Mail,

                        danach könnt ihr euch das Spiel über Steam runterladen
 
*Left 4 Dead auf dem selben Steam Acc
*
  [*]Original Version
  [*]bereit zum Download

  Steam Acc ist Erstbesitz.

  Preis VB : 45 Euro
  Zahlung via Paypal / Überweisung


  Grüßle Sebastian


----------

